# mods



## buzzard (Sep 17, 2006)

howdy all, 

ok, i have been on here a little while and have learned a lot, and i hope i have helped others. 

one thing i am having a problem with is, and i hope im not the only one, i dont understand what a lot of the mods are.  i reaize what a baffel is but everyone seems to discribe them a little differently.  i would like to add a baffle to my charbroil silver smoker but im not sure what its supposed to look like.  i am getting my new smoker this week and want to make a few mods to it also but fall into the same situation

i was wondering if maby for each section of smokers we could start a topic for the mods and people can take a pic of what they are talking about and explain, again for us new fish, why they did that in that way.  

i dont mean to come accross as ignorant, im just not following a lot of what you all are talking about some times.  i have a list of examples if you all would like to see!!  one of my biggest is the fire box charcoal seperator?  i think thats what it is called.

you know also this would be a groovy way to see everyones pits too. i know i have always wanted to put a smoker with a name.

coffee is good.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2006)

Good idea Brother Buzzard. I'll take a look at each smoker section and see what mod folks have done. I'll then try to post everything as a 'sticky' at the top of each section. May be a bit before anythings posted so bear with me.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 18, 2006)

an incredible improvement dutch

im not sure it would be (like) totally nessissary to review each one. im thinkging maby start the section and put it in.  most people are going to have to take pics anyway as most dont have any here, they just describe it in words. 

im thinking the pics are the most important part anyway, so we get a better idea or can look at thiers and make our own adaptations.

if you dont mind ill type someting up and post it in each of the different styles and have to sticky it.  i dont want to take up your time, i think it will take care of its self


----------

